# Under the Dome - TV Series



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm watching it now and interested in the survival angles.

The premise, a town is sealed off from the rest of the world by an invisible dome. Nothing in or out. Fire department was out of down at a parade so no fire department services. Power knocked out. No signals cell, phone, radio, TV, etc. They're already mentioning people with insulin needs.

So, what you have with you is all you have to work with... not just supplies, food, water, skill sets, medical equipment. Should be intersting to see where they go with this.


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

I read the book and won't spoil it for you but will just say it was pretty good.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed it was based on a Stephen King book. I wonder how close they'll stick to the book... I might just have to look for it at the library.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

It was good but way too far off the book already. Should be interesting as it unfolds though.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm bummed, I wanted to see it but forgot to set my DVR. 

FWIW, it was filmed a couple hours south of me...


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I liked the book a lot, except for the ending. Not going to spoil it, but I HATED the cause of the dome.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> I liked the book a lot, except for the ending. Not going to spoil it, but I HATED the cause of the dome.


Yeah, that was kinda silly. I wonder if they're going to stick with it for the miniseries.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I read that Steven King is allowing the show to deviate from the book so that people will be surprised by some new events.

Also, did anyone notice that the scene in the bar they were lighting the place with candles but later when the kid had his girl friend lockup in the survival shelter and then he came out and locked it up, in the background the house had it's flood lights on. Emergency generator???????????


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't been able to find it. What network and which night is it on? Thanks!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's on CBS, it started yesterday at 9. It will be on every Monday as far as I know


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Tweto said:


> I read that Steven King is allowing the show to deviate from the book so that people will be surprised by some new events.
> 
> Also, did anyone notice that the scene in the bar they were lighting the place with candles but later when the kid had his girl friend lockup in the survival shelter and then he came out and locked it up, in the background the house had it's flood lights on. Emergency generator???????????


He has a under ground shelter so I bet the has a genny too =) The Dr's wife had one also and said the council members talked them into it.

DH said it is way different from the book, I haven't read it yet. Not sure if I want to before next weeks show or not..


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's something around 1000 pages, so you better get going if you want to read it before the next episode


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I was really disappointed in how they introduced Dale Barbara (Barbie). I'm am , however, interested in how that whole story line plays out. The Junior/Angie thing will be interesting as well but the book version made it so much creepier.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> I was really disappointed in how they introduced Dale Barbara (Barbie). I'm am , however, interested in how that whole story line plays out. The Junior/Angie thing will be interesting as well but the book version made it so much creepier.


Sure, Barbie already seems a bit different from the book. I kind of like the fact it's not following the book as much. Its as if I get to hear the story again from a different view point than how it took place in my head while reading. The odd thing about King books that that the more of them you read the more you start to understand his grander idea of whats out there beyond the dead lights. Then you start looking back at some of the odder endings and some of it makes more sense. You can start to tie in thoughts from It, Buick 8, the gunslinger series, and quite a few more. There are a lot of historical tropes and allegories in his writing.

I was bummed about the casting of the sheriff. I liked him from lost. I wish he would have been cast as a character with a little more screen time.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

King is one of my favorites, but I liked the video ending to _Golden Years_ much better than the written one. The ending to _Dome _felt like he got tired of writing and had to end somehow and make a point. We'll see how it goes.

I still like reading better than watching, mostly because I lose so many details in a video. In a King novel, the details matter. I get lost in that other world. I am claustrophobic, and being anywhere in a King novel is better than being squished in a tube hurtling through space at 35,000 feet.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

dirtgrrl said:


> King is one of my favorites, but I liked the video ending to Golden Years much better than the written one. The ending to Dome felt like he got tired of writing and had to end somehow and make a point. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I still like reading better than watching, mostly because I lose so many details in a video. In a King novel, the details matter. I get lost in that other world. I am claustrophobic, and being anywhere in a King novel is better than being squished in a tube hurtling through space at 35,000 feet.


The details are awesome in his books. that's why I went back and read the extended version of the stand. Even some of the really crazy parts ( like what bev does in the tunnels near the end of it) will have you scratching your head at the time you read it and then days to years later you may totally get it.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

They have seriously mutilated the book already. I seriously like the book but and not sure I'm going to keep watching the serious after how many odd changes there's been. I mean just Barbie alone, he was a cook at the restaurant in the book, now his job is a lot less... nice.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I used to watch "Lost", but they hardly ever answered any questions, and after a couple seasons I got burned out on it. I hope this isn't the same thing, keep you suckered until the next episode, just to find out practically nothing.
I'll stick with it for awhile, but not too long.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

dahur said:


> I used to watch "Lost", but they hardly ever answered any questions, and after a couple seasons I got burned out on it. I hope this isn't the same thing, keep you suckered until the next episode, just to find out practically nothing.
> I'll stick with it for awhile, but not too long.


Try the new series "Siberia" out.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

helicopter5472 said:


> Try the new series "Siberia" out.


That looks like it'll be interesting. I watched the pilot a couple of weeks ago. Very interesting concept.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I really hope this show gets better....the acting is so bad, the characters are all boring, and I hope "Junior" gets hit by a bus. Whenever he puts on crazy eyes I think he's Andy Samberg doing a SNL skit and can't take him seriously.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was going to watch this series but we dumped pay television and it does not seem to be available online.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I was going to watch this series but we dumped pay television and it does not seem to be available online.


Available exclusively on Amazon.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Available exclusively on Amazon.


:soapbox2:

Well, they must think their show is pretty special. In order to watch most shows without pay TV you have to have Netflix, Hulu + _and_ Amazon prime. Of course if you do have all of them then you are paying almost as much per month as you would for basic pay TV for less programming. I see the world of the media have found another way to make $$$.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

After reading through this thread last night we decided to have a look so we pulled it up with the "on demand" feature. There appears to be some potential here.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Hold up a second here. We watched the first two episodes. I thought that this was based on a King novel and that it was a mini-series which of course comes with a conclusion. Is this an actual series? Could this extend for years? I'm with Dahur, if this is going to be like Lost where all sorts of mysteries are trotted out and then abandoned with no explanation, count me out. This looks like it might turn into a Revolution type disaster. 

I sure hope this is a mini-series.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't read the book so I can't say about the differences, but I like it so far.....

Another one to watch is "Siberia" The pilot is on again tonight, the second part comes on Monday night. It starts like it is one of those "reality type" shows but it's not. Local channel (our channel 2)


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

The writers are currently leaving it open ended and basing the longevity of the stories on the ratings and what CBS wants to pay. That's why they are changing up characters, some plots, and exploring new ones. They are following more of a the walking dead type plan.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bobbb said:


> Hold up a second here. We watched the first two episodes. I thought that this was based on a King novel and that it was a mini-series which of course comes with a conclusion. Is this an actual series? Could this extend for years? I'm with Dahur, if this is going to be like Lost where all sorts of mysteries are trotted out and then abandoned with no explanation, count me out. This looks like it might turn into a Revolution type disaster.
> 
> I sure hope this is a mini-series.


From CBS News:



> CBS said it will air 13 episodes before it ends in September. Its executives have talked about continuing the series beyond that, most likely next summer.


This might change things for me as well. A miniseries with an end in sight might keep my attention. But I'll lose interest with an ongoing year after year drama. The miniseries format worked well for The Stand.

Viewership was down 12% in the second week.


----------



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

You can watch it here for free this is the first episode.

http://www.dishanywhere.com/#shows/under_the_dome_489223/episodes/3617604

Here you can watch the second one.

http://uverseonline.att.net/tv/show/under-the-dome#play=c___7QEkS_sPh_Vo

Both sites have ads in the show.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I watched the third episode last night. I like it too so far. I'm a die hard sci-fi fan!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

It's definitely holding my interest so far. The acting is sooooo bad though.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

seems slow but a lot of king's books started slow too.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Wife and I watching second episode right now. So far so good.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Did anyone watch the last episode? Gives you a look at what it would be like if every one started running out of food. I need more ammo!! *


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We just watched it last night. When the truck wiped out the water tower I thought; well this will be interesting. There was something that didn't make sense to me though. Everyone was raiding everything they could find that might provide food. Then it started raining and all the food pillaging stopped. Sure the rain alleviated the water problem but it didn't add to the towns food supply.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> We just watched it last night. When the truck wiped out the water tower I thought; well this will be interesting. There was something that didn't make sense to me though. Everyone was raiding everything they could find that might provide food. Then it started raining and all the food pillaging stopped. Sure the rain alleviated the water problem but it didn't add to the towns food supply.


Same here UJ. I've tried to reason with that also. Some one needs batteries, it rains and all is wonderful. There is a link missing somewhere. lol


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I was going to watch this series but we dumped pay television and it does not seem to be available online.


We get it with our rabbit ears. You can buy them anywhere. We don't even miss having cable.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by Sentry18 

I was going to watch this series but we dumped pay television and it does not seem to be available online.

Sentry, I've watched every episode online...seems like it was cbstv website. If no one can post it, I'll try to find it tonight.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

It runs on amazon too. They release the new episodes Friday after they air. That's how I watch it.


----------

